# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Care Suite 5.0.2012.5.5.5

## mohamed73

Nokia Care Suite 5.0
Friska Flasher Blog   *New features in the Care Suite 5.0*   Support for new products: RM-808, RM-823Full feature set enabled for RM-761, RM-762, RM-763, RM781, RM-799, RM-800, RM-813Recovery instructions with device specific pictures added for RM-803, RM-809 and RM-817  *Changes & Error corrections from previous version*   Phone Information reading failure corrected for Lumia series devicesWhen servicing Nokia Windows Phones / Lumia Series devices Microsoft Zune installation is not required anymore *Please note:*   Automatic Application Update is not supportedMulti SW Updater has been disabledUninstall previous version (2011.50.2) manually before installing this versionOnline download functions have been disabled. Please use the Nokia Data Package Manager Tool (SR1774) for downloading product SW files from The Nokia FiReOnly the new Common Data Package Location (SR1315) is supported by  default. If you need to use other Data Package Locations, they need to  be added to the preferences manuallyDo not use Care Suite 4.0 and 5.0 simultaneously. They can be  installed on the same PC and launched from the Nokia Application  Launcher but not run at the same time.If it seems that all features are not available on the left hand  side of the screen, please click the small arrow next to the list. More  features will be shown. This may happen if your screen is not maximized.Lumia / Windows phones will reboot when they are disconnected – please wait for the phone to restartInstallation of FUSE drivers may take a long time. Therefore it is recommended that the Windows Automatic Driver Installation  is disabled from the Control panel. Please go to Windows Control Panel  -> System ->Advanced System Settings ->Hardware ->Device Installation Settings and select “Never install driver software from Windows Update”PC must be connected to network, meaning that Ethernet  cable must be connected to PC and connection needs to be cofigured to  work properly. PC must be able to connect to for example internal  network, but it is not necessary that PC has an online connection to  Internet.  *Instructions for installation & use*   User guide document and elearning material for Care Suite are  downloadable from Nokia Online (NOL). Please check the availability of  documentation from your local NOL (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])Care Suite 5.0 can be installed on the PC with all current Service  Software versions which use the FUSE connection manager, but not run  simultaneously with Care Suite 4.0.Before you start Phoenix or care Suite installation to Windows 7 the User Account Control (UAC) should be turned off from Windows Control Panel settings.Please make sure that you have all the latest Windows updates installed.Care Suite installation and use does not require that a dongle (PK-1, PKD-1 or FLS-5) is connected to PC. FLS-5 is only used for FBUS communication to phones which do not support direct USB connection   *Known errors & limitations*   Start Care Suite PST 5.0 first, then connect Lumia Series Devices.  Do not start PST 5.0 with Lumia Devices already connected. This may  result in device detection / phone information reading failure. If this  happens, you need to change the device to a new USB port, device  detection and information reading will fail if device is connected to  the same connection.FLS-5 Drivers included in the installation package do not support  64-bit WIndows operating systems. Therefore Care Suite PST can not be  used for servicing phones which use FLS-5 (USB_FBUS) connection.Please do not use diacritical signs when selecting installation path for NCS, especially on Windows XPWhen performing “Recovery” to RM-763, Product Support Tool may crash after operation has been successfully completed. This will not harm the product if it can be started normally.Recovery or Refurbishment Flashing for Lumia Series Devices may fail  on first atempt. Please try again, it works the second time aroundMulti IMEI Reader fails on a clean PC with new Operating System.  Workaround: Connect a Nokia Device to PC and select “Mass Storage Mode”  from device UI. Once the first connection in Mass Storage Mode works,  problem will not occur anymore.Multi SW Updater has been disabledAutomatic Application Update has been disabledPictures will disappear during Series 40 device SW Update. This is related to product specific data package configurationOccasional Refurbishment failure may occur for Lumia series devices  on PC´s running Windows XP operting system. This happens because the  driver installation on Win XP takes linger than it should. When driver installation exceeds the 30 second timeout, Lumia device gioves a timeout. As a workarouns, please use the NokiaUsbRegTool.  Download NokiaUsbRegTool.ZIP to your PC
Exctact NokiaUsbRegTool.ZIP
Run NokiaUsbRegTool.exe
When Nokia USB Reg Tool UI opens:
Set “UI Device Type / Device PID” to 05EE (for Nokia OSBL)
In “Run Options” select “Enable SN ignoring”
Select “RUN”
Exit and reconnect Lumia device *Download Here Nokia Care Suite 5.0*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *Download Here Care Suite User Guide*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Here Nokia USB Reg Tool*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bjawad2002

thanks

----------

